# She studies the most (superlative)



## RMeredith

¡Hola a todos los foreros!

My question deals with applying the superlative to nouns and verbs. I searched the Wordreference forums, but I could only find discussions involving the superlative of adjectives and adverbs.

Basically, I'm wondering what the Spanish language pattern is for English language sentences such as the following:

VERBS:
- She studies the most (out of all the students).
- He works the least.

NOUNS:
- They have the most money (out of the group).
- She received the most prizes (during the awards ceremony).

I've looked at a few Spanish grammar books (Butt & Benjamin's, for example), but, as far as I can tell, they only cover the superlative of adjectives and adverbs.

Gracias,
RM


----------



## Oujmik

A quick scan of the dictionary and some other resource suggests that 'el máximo/mínimo' works with nouns and 'más/ménos' for verbs.

Ella estudia más

Tienen el máximo dinero

I'm sure a native speaker will be able to elaborate


----------



## Agró

VERBS:
- She studies the most (out of all the students). *Trabaja la que más./Es la que más trabaja.*
- He works the least. *Trabaja el que menos./Es el que menos trabaja.*

NOUNS:
- They have the most money (out of the group). *Son los que más dinero tienen./Tienen más dinero que nadie.*
- She received the most prizes (during the awards ceremony). *Es la que más premios recibió./Recibió más premios que nadie.*


----------



## jsvillar

Agró, how about putting the superlative after the verb? Doesn't sound as good as your options, but I think they are also correct, at least in spoken, non prepared speech:
VERBS:
- She studies the most (out of all the students). *Trabaja la que más./Es la que más trabaja./Es la que trabaja más*
- He works the least. *Trabaja el que menos./Es el que menos trabaja./Es el que trabaja menos*


----------



## Agró

También funciona, pero no tiene tanta fuerza como con el superlativo delante (en mi opinión).


----------



## gengo

Agró said:


> - She studies the most (out of all the students). *Trabaja la que más./Es la que más trabaja.*
> - He works the least. *Trabaja el que menos./Es el que menos trabaja.*



The blue form is new to me, so thank you to the OP for asking the question, and to you for answering it.

However, is it common to use trabajar to mean "to study," as you have done here?  Is that better than estudiar here?


----------



## Wandering JJ

Same here – Gengo's blue highlights were new to me too. Thanks RMeredith.


----------



## Agró

gengo said:


> However, is it common to use trabajar to mean "to study," as you have done here?  Is that better than estudiar here?


No. That's a mistake of mine. Didn't read carefully enough.


----------



## Toddy96

gengo said:


> The blue form is new to me, so thank you to the OP for asking the question, and to you for answering it.?





Wandering JJ said:


> Same here – Gengo's blue highlights were new to me too..



Same here :s


----------



## chileno

gengo said:


> The blue form is new to me, so thank you to the OP for asking the question, and to you for answering it.
> 
> However, is it common to use trabajar to mean "to study," as you have done here?  Is that better than estudiar here?



I think Agró was showing the way one would translate literally from Eng to Spa, and then when understood it is translated correctly to Spanish, the way it should.


----------



## Agró

No. That's how we normally say it over here.


----------



## iEnrique

Agró said:


> No. That's how we normally say it over here.


It is true that you can say it like that though it sounds strange and it is the least used of all of them by far. I wouldn't be able to say where I've read one of those expressions, maybe some old people say it like this, but I would cringe if someone tells me that when speaking to him/her.

By the way, the few times that I've heard it, they said it with "como": "Trabaja como el/la que más".


----------



## Agró

"Trabaja como el/la que más".
Eso es una comparación de igualdad entre dos términos, nada que ver con lo que estamos tratando en este hilo.

"Estudia el/la que más (de toda la clase)" = "Es el/la que más estudia (de toda la clase)".
No entiendo qué es lo que veis raro en esta frase.


----------



## iEnrique

Agró said:


> "Trabaja como el/la que más".
> Eso es una comparación de igualdad entre dos términos, nada que ver con lo que estamos tratando en este hilo.
> 
> "Estudia el/la que más (de toda la clase)" = "Es el/la que más estudia (de toda la clase)".
> No entiendo qué es lo que veis raro en esta frase.


Por eso, nunca lo he escuchado como tu dices "Estudia el/la que más"...  y las pocas veces que lo he escuchado, era como comparativo "como el/la que más". No sé si allí en el norte se usa pero de hecho, si la escuchara como dices, me parecería que esa persona tiene algún tipo de dislexia que le hace alterar el orden de las palabras.  Estaré atento por si la escucho por aquí alguna vez, pero me suena mal gramáticamente, como si se estuviera cometiendo algua falta de ortografía u obviando alguna palabra.


----------



## Hrutland

iEnrique said:


> Por eso, nunca lo he escuchado como tu dices "Estudia el/la que más"...  y las pocas veces que lo he escuchado, era como comparativo "como el/la que más". No sé si allí en el norte se usa pero de hecho, si la escuchara como dices, me parecería que esa persona tiene algún tipo de dislexia que le hace alterar el orden de las palabras.  Estaré atento por si la escucho por aquí alguna vez, pero me suena mal gramáticamente, como si se estuviera cometiendo algua falta de ortografía u obviando alguna palabra.


A mí me suena bastante bien, aunque soy chileno y acá no se usa nunca. Se la escuchaba bastante a menudo a un profesor barcelonés que tenía (el tipo era filólogo y me daba cursos de hebreo bíblico), refiriéndose justamente a esta situación:
Yo: "A Juan le va regio..."
Profe: "Hombre, y no es por nada: Juan estudia el que más."
También la usaba con el _como_... yo más que esto no sé, que es lío de españoles, xD.


----------



## ilya

Solo me puedo adherir a todos los que han quedado sorprendidos con la 'forma azul' "Trabaja la que más" (etc). Nunca la había escuchado (mi referencia principal es Andalucía, pero también Madrid). "Estudia como el que más" sí me parece habitual.

Pero si es un regionalismo usado en el norte de España, ya hemos aprendido algo nuevo


----------



## chileno

Agró said:


> No. That's how we normally say it over here.



Así? 

*Trabaja la que más.
Trabaja el que menos.
*
A eso se refería gengo... a no ser que le estés contestando a otra persona.


----------



## Gabriel

Yo diría que, para andar por el camino seguro (es decir, máxima probabildad de que te entindan y no suenes raro más allá de en cuál lugar hispanohablante estés)...

VERBS:
- She studies the most (out of all the students).
- (Ella) Es quien / la que más estudia

- He works the least.
- ((Él) Es quien / el que menos trabaja

NOUNS:
- They have the most money (out of the group).
- (Ellos) Son quienes / los que tienen más dinero.

- She received the most prizes (during the awards ceremony).
- (Ella) es quien / la que recibió más premios


----------



## Agró

chileno said:


> Así?
> 
> *Trabaja la que más.
> Trabaja el que menos.
> *
> A eso se refería gengo... a no ser que le estés contestando a otra persona.


Así.


----------



## Peterdg

Para mí también son nuevas las _formas azules_.


----------



## chileno

Nunca se me habría ocurrido decir algo así.

En fin, gracias Agró.


----------



## chamyto

La forma de Agró es correctísima. Yo también lo hubiera dicho así.


----------



## duvija

Para mí, las que están en azul son toda una sorpresa.


----------



## chamyto

Parece ser que esa forma sólo es (mayormente) usada en el norte de España. Un saludo.


----------



## RMeredith

Muchísimas gracias a todos por los ejemplos, la exposición, y el debate. Ahora, tengo las explicaciones que me faltaban.

Para mí, lo raro es la falta de explicación en los libros de gramática sobre este "rincón" del lenguaje. ¿No se usan frecuentemente estos tipos de comparaciones?


----------



## Gabriel

Sí, son abslutamente frecuentes. En cualquier reunión de amigos (y aún más de amigas) van a estar hablando de otras personas y diciendo quién es el que más dinero tiene, quién es la que se cuida mejor el cabello, qué equipo juega mejor al futbol, o qué político es el que más roba.


----------

